# Corps of Commissionaires



## Paul_R011 (9 Jun 2008)

I'm looking for info on the Corps of Commissionaires.


Particularly Entery requirements, benefits, pension ect.

Searched the forums but couldn't find anything.

Thanks

Paul


----------



## Ecco (9 Jun 2008)

Have you tried google?

Like:
http://www.commissionaires.ca/

All your questions are answered there.


----------



## Paul_R011 (9 Jun 2008)

I've been to their site, thanks for directing me anyways though.


Hoping to speak with someone who still works for, or has worked and recently left the Commissionaires.

Thanks

Paul


----------

